# RIP Hovis



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

On Monday evening, Hovis, a shetland pony who about 34 years old, was deliberately attacked and killed by 3 men and their dogs.
He had arthritis and wouldn't have been able to get away.

He was such a darling little guy and one of the first ponies I, as well as hundreds of others, learned to ride on, he will be missed by such a huge amount of people.

Let's hope the police catch the freaks who did it, I really can't understand why anyone would target something so harmless.

Rest in peace.


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Thats just awful  Poor Hovis  bless him, trot free at the bridge brave little man xxx


----------



## 912142 (Mar 28, 2011)

I'm speechless - I hope they rot in hell


----------



## WelshYorkieLover (Oct 16, 2011)

912142 said:


> I'm speechless - I hope they rot in hell


Totally agree!! Rest in peace Hovis!! Nobody can ever hurt you again now sweetheart!!


----------



## 8tansox (Jan 29, 2010)

Poor chap. Gallop at the bridge sweetie. 


Karma.


----------



## Shrap (Nov 22, 2010)

How dare they 


Run free little one  xxx


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

RIP Hovis, and I hope the scum that did this to you get what they deserve, sick bs x


----------



## dorrit (Sep 13, 2011)

Ive just seen this and Im disgusted,, men ? how can they even call themselves men ..
Real men do not go round killing innocent ponies.

This is becoming a far too common crime killing and /or mutilating ponys and horses and its about time some hard action is taken to make thoses cowards who do it think twice..

Poor Hovis..RIP


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

Freaking scumbags! Poor Hovis


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Oh Gemmaa you must be so heart broken. It's had me in tears just reading this.
I hope they catch these vile men.
To think these scum might have partners. 
If I knew of anybody that had done this evil crime wether it be friend, or family member, I would tell the police without any hesitation and I would never speak to them again.

R.I.P Dear Hovis.
Run Free at Rainbow Bridge xx


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2011)

That is beyond words to be honest :mad2::mad2::mad2::mad2::mad2:

I am so sorry gemma, RIP Hovis xxx


----------



## Superash (Aug 23, 2011)

total scumbags. R.I.P. Little Hovis


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

Thanks everyone, it's really surreal. 

I think there's some leads that are being followed, so hopefully they'll catch them.
Apparently they blocked the lane off with their car.
I really hope something terrible happens to them.

Those ponies have been around for such a long time I imagine there's gonna be a witch hunt.


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

That is just totally disgusting. What on earth is the matter with these people.

I am so sorry for the loss of Hovis x


----------



## katehazelfisher (Nov 3, 2011)

I am so so sorry. I am sickened by this story and can't even imagine how you feel. Poor Hovis. RIP XXXX


----------



## Francesanne (Oct 22, 2011)

So very sorry to hear about poor Hovis. Absolutely heartbreaking for you. I'm horrified that people can inflict such pain and cruelty on innocent animals. They're utterscumbags and the lowest of the low. I really hope they're caught and get punished but no state punishment is severe enough for these lowlifes. What a terrible time for you and hope you're doing OK. R.I.P. Hovis.xxx


----------



## coral. (May 11, 2011)

Hope these people rot in hell after what they have done!
i cant imagine what your going through RIP Hovis  
xxxx
xxx
xx
x


----------

